# New Member



## coundonroad (Mar 28, 2022)

Hello all.
We're new to motorhoming (so new that we don't pick it up until 11.45 on May the 16th. I could bore you with the reg. no., the dealer's inside leg measurement, and the togs of our quilts, but I won't...).
We may be new to this, but between the two of us we have around 90 years experience of camping under canvas, plus about three years tugging, so hopefully not TOO naive!
Looking forward to setting sail, as it were.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2022)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Makzine (Mar 28, 2022)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## jeanette (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi and welcome


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 29, 2022)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 29, 2022)

Hello, welcome aboard


----------



## REC (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi, welcome! We bore each other on here with tog ratings of duvets and "useful" gadgets to buy/ not buy, use / not use....so you will fit in ok!


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 29, 2022)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kontiki659 (Mar 29, 2022)

Welcome I'm sure you will have fun


----------



## Alli B (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi and welcome, sounds like more adventures to come. Hassle free .


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi, and welcome from Torbay, Devon...


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 2, 2022)

Hi and welcome along, lots of experience there.


----------



## coundonroad (Jul 30, 2022)

I was just a freeloader back then, but have now paid my way!


----------



## coundonroad (Jul 30, 2022)

Oh, and we've done our first 26 nights in the motorhome. Still a long way to catch up with the tent camping though...
Off to Germany, France, and northern Spain (probably dipping in and out of a few others while we're at it) in September and October.


----------



## maingate (Aug 1, 2022)

Coundon Road eh?

Is that the Coundon near where we used to live at Rushyford?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Alli B (Aug 2, 2022)

Hello and welcome, enjoy your new motorhome and adventures.


----------



## Harrytherid (Aug 2, 2022)

Nice to see all the welcome posts,  I concur.


----------



## Apollo 13 (Aug 2, 2022)

coundonroad said:


> Hello all.
> We're new to motorhoming (so new that we don't pick it up until 11.45 on May the 16th. I could bore you with the reg. no., the dealer's inside leg measurement, and the togs of our quilts, but I won't...).
> We may be new to this, but between the two of us we have around 90 years experience of camping under canvas, plus about three years tugging, so hopefully not TOO naive!
> Looking forward to setting sail, as it were.


Hello, and welcome.


----------

